
Fibonacci: You're Doing It Wrong [video] - lefticus
http://articles.emptycrate.com/2016/05/30/fibonacci_youre_doing_it_wrong.html
======
agumonkey
The guy stopped at Binet's formula. Could have gone into series polynomials[1]
and linear algebra encoding M = ((1 1) (1 0)), Fib(n) = M^n [2].

I was just skimming through
[http://www.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-047063157...](http://www.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-0470631570.html)
(Fibonacci and Catalan numbers)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio#Mathematics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio#Mathematics)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fibonacci_number#Matrix_form](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fibonacci_number#Matrix_form)

